# Marshall MOSFET Lead 100



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Hello,

A friend recently traded my a Marshall MOSFET Lead 100 amp for some work I will be doing on a Fender Bandmaster Reverb TFL5005D head for him. This thing sounds really good and I can't wait to learn how to dial it in properly. With the normal chanels volume cranked, you get an old school rock type of distortion which sounds really good and is responsive to pick attack as well as the volume knob on the guitar. You don't generally hear that discription brought up when talking about a SS amp.

Takings this amp apart reminded me of other tube Marshall's that I have worked on. Solid chassis and the pots are mounted the same way as other amps I have seen. The circuit board work looks like JCM800's I have had my fingers in and I even recognize one of the names on the CSA label. Tuna! It really seems like Marshall was making a good attempt at a quality SS amp as opposed to it being religated to the crap lines like now a days.

Now I just need to find the 1965A & B cabs that went with these so I can have a full stack!

Thanks for looking,

David Cole


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

that is clean inside!


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Sure is. There was a little fuzz in the cabinet but otherwise she's had a good life.


----------



## Silvio B (Sep 23, 2017)

I've had mine since '87. Its a keeper. The 4x10 sounds great and I agree with your findings on the tone. Does 80's metal and classic rock very well. I doubt you'll find anything today that will last 30+ years.


----------

